# Jumping Deer mount



## adambaz (Feb 12, 2012)

Might not be the biggest buck, but he sure is a beautiful mount


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 12, 2012)

beautiful mount


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 12, 2012)

That's pretty there.  Nice mount.  Wish I had one of those in my man cave.  Great Work & thought is evident.

John I.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Feb 12, 2012)

very cool! congrats!!


----------



## seeker (Feb 12, 2012)

Love the mount.  Very unusual.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice! and he is of good size


----------



## deadend (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice!  Originality goes a long way.


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Feb 12, 2012)

cool idea,looks great!


----------



## deadend (Feb 12, 2012)

adambaz said:


> Might not be the biggest buck



Don't ever start out your thread like this!  That's a great buck and mount!  A doe in that pose would look great.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 12, 2012)

Very cool mount of a good buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## adambaz (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks, he is in my basement with another 8 pt. buck, 350+ hog mount, full flight long beard and coyote with a black squirrel on a cypress knee coming soon. Definately a mancave. lol


----------



## jeremy1217 (Feb 12, 2012)

now that is pretty cool mount


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 13, 2012)

Thats a great looking mount! congrats


----------



## Lady Buck Forest (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow beautiful mount!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 13, 2012)

very nice! and unique!


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 14, 2012)

That's quite unique.


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice.  I've seen some jumping mounts, but never one just like this.  You get the effect without the price of a full body mount.


----------



## PChunter (Feb 14, 2012)

awesome


----------



## j_seph (Feb 14, 2012)

deadend said:


> Don't ever start out your thread like this!  That's a great buck and mount!  A doe in that pose would look great.


Or doe crawling under fence


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice one on both counts!  Congrats!


----------



## adambaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Buckmasters in Macon does all of my mounts, I absolutely love their work, friendliness and willing to think outside the box with thier mounts. I'm having a full mount coyote posted up on a cypress knee with a black squirrel on it, completed this month. I'll post pics. This is the "before" pic, I shot him with my muzzleloader this fall.


----------



## donald-f (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice idea but does anybody else think his legs look too short?


----------



## TurkeyBird (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats!  I think it turned out very well.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks great man!!! I like that!


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Feb 15, 2012)

Great mount but I noticed the legs right off the bat too!


----------



## mcallum3 (Feb 17, 2012)

beautiful mount...awesome


----------



## brad2727 (Feb 17, 2012)

donald-f said:


> Nice idea but does anybody else think his legs look too short?



lol!!!!!.....now that you point it out.....kinda does make him look like he rode the short bus!.....but great mount!


----------



## Romo (Feb 17, 2012)

different mount  looks good


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## adambaz (Feb 18, 2012)

*Different Angle on Jumping Deer*

It does look different when I looked back at the pics. The mount in in the basement with a 7ft. ceiling and was from a different angle than this one. It looks great in person. Here are a few others he has done for me.


----------



## BANDT (Feb 18, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## redneck83 (Feb 20, 2012)

nice mount congrats on nice buck


----------



## mobilemania (Mar 3, 2012)

outstanding!!  It is nice to see something a little different.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 26, 2012)

deerhunter388 said:


> very cool! congrats!!



X2!


----------

